# Padillia Miami and some Killer Beans....



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Perfect combo for the mid-late morning. This Lancero was great and props to Mr. Jerry for producing great beans. Ps...I am drinking my coffee black....gotta love the pressure brewer...check out that crema head!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

ps...stick came from CigarFiend (PO), thanks Paul!


----------



## Maduro_Scotty (Jun 1, 2007)

Now that is an awesome looking picture!. Gotta love sticks and beans.


----------



## burritosdaily (Jul 2, 2007)

Are you talking about one of those pod coffee makers or does your maker brew from fresh beans?


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

No pods here! Always fresh beans. I use a Jura. Capresso E8. I can post a pic later.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow! For a $1,000, that coffee maker should make good coffee AND go pick the beans!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

John, it is top notch! Well worth it!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Oh and it obviously has all the bells and whistles. And makes any kind coffee, latte, espresso, etc. Even has a separate chamber for ground coffee. Never have to touch your daily beans.


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

That coffee looks smooth and yummy!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

It's Killer Beans! Look for the posts from Mr. Jerry. Really great stuff. The beans are always fresh, dark and very oily!! Try the Caribbean Cut-Throat or the Brazilian Bombshell. Two favs of mine!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Great looking stick.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Great combo!


----------



## boomshay (Apr 30, 2007)

looks like an outstanding combo!


----------

